# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Stelling: Het menselijk brein moet verder onderzocht worden

## Leontien

> De Amerikaanse president Barack Obama heeft het Congres dinsdag gevraagd honderd miljoen dollar uit te trekken voor onderzoek naar het menselijk brein. Obama hoopt dat het met onderzoek ziektes als alzheimer uiteindelijk kunnen worden uitgebannen.


ad.nl

Vind jij dat het menselijk brein verder onderzocht moet worden om zo alzheimer uit te kunnen bannen?

Geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## dollyw8

Ja, onderzoek is belangrijk al denk ik niet dat alleen het brein een rol speelt bij Alzheimer. Een lichte vorm van Alzheimer kan
voor oudere mensen soms heilzaam zijn.Ze worden soms achterdochtig of agressief, logisch als ze controle verliezen over hun handelen. Vergeetachtigheid kan behulpzaam zijn. Mensen kunnen gebukt gaan onder 'oud zeer'. Nare herinneringen,trauma's kunnen plaatsmaken voor een mildheid en zachtaardigheid. Oude angsten, haatgevoelens raken hun aktualiteit
kwijt. Dan worden de mensen ook rustiger. Helaas blijft het daar in de meeste gevallen niet bij en gaan ze door verschillende stadia heen die je niemand toewenst en als dat proces vertraagd of zelfs stopgezet kan worden dan juich ik dat toe.

----------


## mic

Jazeker, dat moet verder onderzocht worden.

MVG
Michel.

----------


## claire vanfleteren

Ik vind dat het zelfs zeer vlug moet gebeuren en niet alleen voor Alzheimer, maar ook voor epilepsie ( want die ziekte heb ik nu reeds meer dan 5 jaar) Ik reageer op alles van medicatie en voor mij is het niet te doen, al die nevenverschijnselen.
Mijn laatste medicijn is nu Keppra, maar mijn eigen persoonlijkheid die ben ik kwijt door de nevenverschijnselen. Er zijn natuurlijk veel soorten epilepsie ik val wel niet meer zoveel, maar ik zou kiezen voor het vallen daar de nevenverschijnselen enorm zijn. Ook op gebied van dementie staan ze nog niet ver. Het brein is zo ingewikkeld, dat wij reeds planeten verkennen ipv ons eigen lichaam, dat ze daar geld aan besteden en ook aan kanker!
Dat is mijn bescheiden mening
Claire

----------


## hobbyfem

ja dat vind ik een heel belangrijk onderzoek . Erzijn zoveel ziektes wat met het brein te maken hebben. En het kan in de toekomst veel ellende verdriet en
geld besparen zodat mensen zelfstandig kunnen blijven wonen. Fem

----------

